
Show HN: A next gen front-end framework with lots of editable examples - solkimicreb
http://nx-framework.com/
======
solkimicreb
Hi, this is a summary of all the feedback and my proposed solutions.

Browser support: In the short term I will add more data about it and make it
more obvious. In the long term I plan to implement this proposal:
[https://github.com/RisingStack/nx-
framework/issues/3](https://github.com/RisingStack/nx-framework/issues/3) for
wider browser support.

Home page browser support: The above solution would solve it in the long term.
Until then I will create a static fallback.

Lack of comparison with other frameworks: I would like to leave this to
independent sources, but if it is needed I will add some to the home page.

Routing examples not working properly with links: It is a limitation of the
nested examples, not the framework. I will fix it with the next home page
improvements.

Thanks for all the feedback so far!

------
ricardobeat
At least a link to GitHub in the unsupported browser page would be nice.

Edit: nevermind, README has no info anyway

~~~
solkimicreb
Hi!

Good idea, I am going to add it. I am working an a static fallback using this
library: [https://github.com/RisingStack/nx-
seo](https://github.com/RisingStack/nx-seo).

Sorry about the README, I decided to put everything into the home page, it
might have been a bad idea.

Thanks for the feedback!

Edit: You can see the pure HTML fallback page by searching 'nx framework' and
viewing the google cached version. I just didn't yet dare to enable it to
others than spiders. Sorry for the inconvenience.

------
solkimicreb
Hi!

If anyone has issues with the server not responding please let me know here. I
use free hosting (as this is a hobby/open-source project) and it might
misbehave. Thanks a lot!

Edit: I got some extra gears, things should work fine from now on.

------
joshstrange
No IE support and only Safari 10 beta (so no iPhone mobile)? I don't want to
be rude but here is where I'm out. Even for a hobby projects I can't see
myself using this. At work I have to support Evergreen and >=IE-2 (soon to
just be IE-1) but even if we aren't talking about work I don't think I could
convince myself to use something with such a small audience and something that
won't work on my fully updated phone. I;m glad I scrolled down to read that
before spending much more time reading about it.

~~~
solkimicreb
I know browser support is a big downside, but it allows me to use ES6 Proxies
for data binding using this helper library:
[https://github.com/RisingStack/nx-observe](https://github.com/RisingStack/nx-
observe). It is something that differentiates it from the others.

The project is in alpha and aimed to be working with the next gen of browsers
(Safari 10, Edge). I am really OK with people using it for just hobby projects
in the near future. The main reason I posted it is to get some feedback and
maybe some contributors.

I will make the browser support text more evident on the page. Maybe a fixed
cancellable text in the right corner?

Thanks for the feedback!

------
tcper
Why it is next gen framework? I can't see it different from angularjs or
something angularjs like framework.

~~~
solkimicreb
Biggest differences are:

\- The ease you can get started with it. Just include the script and use it
(no config and bootstrapping).

\- The middleware system, which makes it easily extendable and configurable.
Something like Express or Koa on the server side for Node.

\- The use of ES6 Proxies for data binding (can be used with getters/setters,
inhertied and expando props).

\- Probably speed, but I do not have any trustable benchmarks yet.

\- The use of many simple new native APIs, which makes understanding the code
itself and contributing to it easier in my opinion.

~~~
eibrahim
I feel like ember JS has all these features. Or am I wrong? Sure it uses a
transformer but gives you the same features.

~~~
solkimicreb
I don't know much about Ember, so I don't want to compare it with NX here. I
just submitted an NX todoMVC:
[https://github.com/tastejs/todomvc/pull/1679/files](https://github.com/tastejs/todomvc/pull/1679/files).
If you would like to, you can compare it with the Ember one:
[https://github.com/tastejs/todomvc/tree/master/examples/embe...](https://github.com/tastejs/todomvc/tree/master/examples/emberjs).

Side note: since it seems like comparisons are requested, I plan to implement
the official show off/introduction apps of other frameworks in NX as a way of
objective comparison.

------
dbg31415
Doesn't work on the Latest Firefix on iOS... Thought we did away with these
"Please switch browsers" messages... Way worse to show a message like that
than to have a few divs not line up perfectly.

~~~
solkimicreb
Hi!

As a first step I will communicate browser support more clearly and gather
data about when will support land for the yet unsupported browsers (I know
Safari is coming in the fall).

About the home page: I have a server side rendered pure HTML fallback for
crawlers, but I didn't yet turned it on for unsupported browsers. I will
improve it and turn it on soon. Until then it can be viewed in google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ZHpTEum...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ZHpTEum1t1cJ:nx-
framework.com/+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=hu).

About a fallback: I am thinking about a way to add it.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
rehemiau
this routing example doesn't tell me anything. I want to be able to use its
links as usual. When I go to [http://nx-framework.com/home](http://nx-
framework.com/home) I get the frontpage instead of example.

~~~
solkimicreb
Hi!

Routing is working with links and history buttons. It is the limitation of the
nested examples, not the framework (history buttons do work in the examples
though.) The problem is that I have to fetch the current example code from the
main page on every reload, which I do not do yet.

Links are working perfectly fine in real world situations (non example
iframe). I will improve the example iframes to work with links too.

Thanks for the feedback! (You can see more router info here: [http://nx-
nxframework.rhcloud.com/docs/spa/router](http://nx-
nxframework.rhcloud.com/docs/spa/router))

Edit: to see the router in action with links just try some links to the home
page, like this: [http://nx-
nxframework.rhcloud.com/docs/spa/analytics](http://nx-
nxframework.rhcloud.com/docs/spa/analytics). It uses the NX router.

------
rahkiin
This doesn't work on Mobile Safari on iOS9. What is your target audience?

~~~
solkimicreb
Latest Chrome, Firefox, Opera, Edge and Safari 10 beta. The reason is the
usage of unpolyfillable ES6 Proxies. I know it is harsh, but I sadly can't
support more without dropping some awesome features. NX really aims to be
'next gen'.

~~~
rahkiin
Okay, will take a look on my computer later. But I guess this is just for
hobby projects? Most can't afford to run something that is only supported by
so few users (56% [0])

[0] [http://caniuse.com/#search=Proxy](http://caniuse.com/#search=Proxy)

~~~
solkimicreb
Okay, thx. About the nature of the project: it is an open-source hobby
project, but browser support will change in the near future with the release
of Safari 10.

------
simonpure
Getting a 503 service unavailable.

~~~
solkimicreb
): Sorry, I didn't expect it to be so popular. Checking it.

Edit: should be better now. Thanks for the feedback!

